

The Rise of Consumption Equality  - atularora
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204632204577128230588463516.html

======
noonespecial
The rich used to be able to live a different kind of life than the ordinary
people. Now they live the same life, but gold-plated with diamonds glued to
it.

Instead of worrying about "income inequality", we should focus on pushing
consumption equality further down the stack so that even our "poor" largely
have it. We still have a long way to go in this respect. I'd say that the
'middle class' still lives a bit of a different kind of life than the 'working
poor'. A guy who lives on 10k/year is much farther away from a guy who makes
100k than that guy who makes 100k is from a guy who makes 10mil.

